# Sevcon Gen4 - config help



## Bernel (Apr 25, 2013)

These controllers are difficult to program but not impossible with a lot of patience. I would suggest that you try and source the dld and dcf files for your motor first.

Bernel

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## dubelt (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for hope 
Actually I have received only dcf file for this motor.


----------

